# Range tommorrow?



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just had three teeth pulled today. Sitting around is killing me and i cannot work tomorrow either. My rifles have not been fired in two years. Is Quintette open tomorrow and what time?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

No they're closed Monday and Tuesday


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Crap....... what are my other options without breaking the bank?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

What yah lookin to shoot and what distance?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Styx river is open Tuesday from 8 - 5. Twelve bucks.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Just had three teeth pulled today. Sitting around is killing me and i cannot work tomorrow either. My rifles have not been fired in two years. Is Quintette open tomorrow and what time?


ESCAMBIA RIVER GUN CLUB ACROSS THE ESCAMBIA RIVER OFF OF QUINTETTE IS OPEN FROM 8am TILL 6:30pm, TUESDAY TO SUNDAY, CHECK OUT THE SITE:thumbsup:

http://erml-gunclub.org/


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> What yah lookin to shoot and what distance?


I have two .270 a .243wssm and a .243 that need shot. Looking to shoot paper targets no more than fifty yards.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

what time does Quintette open and how much is it to get in?


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

I think 9:00 am. $12.00


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Im heading there now. Just finished an ar15 5.56 build and want to sight here in. If anyone comes out my name is Sean, introduce yourself. pm me your # if you might come out. here is the link to the range http://www.santarosashooting.com/contact.cfm


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to find glassed plugs and targets now. and magazines. and ammunition. oh and the rifles


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm here and there is plenty of room.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

i am about to leave now. have to stop by Outcast for targets and earplugs.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a good time at the range. Met Sean. He left about thirty minutes after i showed up. I stayed until four alternating rifles. It did not take long before the 2-3" high at 100yds with the .243wssm turned into wanting an additional hundred yards to see where its sighted in at. My other two rifles were both .270 and hitting wildly to the right. Another trip is in order when I feel better to sight them in. Also need a better rest and a shorter stool. Maybe a spotting scope too. Considering i felt like crap with my jaw hurting i had a great time. The only thing I did not like was the guy next to me leaving about a hundred ar-?? casings on the slab. Funny thing i looked up and him and his stuff were gone. I think I was the only one not shooting an ar-??.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Which one did you go to Santa Rosa or ERGC?:whistling:


----------

